
Ask HN: Was the U.S. election hacked? - awatlits
I haven&#x27;t seen any discussion on this at all.
======
smt88
Nothing unexpected enough happened that people suggested this. The results
weren't far from polls.

------
alansmitheebk
I am wondering the same thing. Either "all the polls were wrong" or the
election was hacked. Polling has been conducted for decades. It seems highly
unlikely that all of the institutions involved suddenly forgot how to do it
properly this year.

~~~
inimino
Did you do any research at all on this? The polls were within a few points of
the popular vote, and state polls were well within typical polling errors
consistent with ... the entire history of polling.

------
emocin
No.

------
inimino
No.

~~~
alansmitheebk
That was a really thoughtful answer. It had almost as much depth as the
thought process of the average American voter.

~~~
inimino
OP wonders if the most heavily scrutinized democratic election in the world
was overthrown, based solely on the fact that nobody has suggested it was.
What do you think?

